# Shih Tzu pics needed for grooming



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi guys

Does anyone have any pics of shih tzus with a teddy bear cut or puppy cut. Im sick of taking my shih tzu to groomers and them either shaving them off really short or her commin home a mess.

I thought if i could find a pic of the style i want they may be able to copy it and give me what i want lol.

Hope someone can help

Mx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Something like this?


Now that I even like....Jill


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I may try one of these on mu uncoperative Sassy....Jill If I mess up thank goodness I know a professional groomer who can fix my mistakes LOL


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh they are lovely


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

fantastic thanks for them there exactly what i wanted.

What do you ask for or can i give them any specific instructions? ie do they sissor cut yours or do they still use shavers and how long is there coat?

The last time they left the length on the back and shave then legs off to the skin :-o

the time before they shaved her all off to the skin everywhere!

This is a new groomer so need to make sure they do it properly. If anyone knows a good shih tzu groomer in Crook area of Co Durham I would be really greatful x


----------



## Lucy Fleming (Nov 8, 2009)

MaggieMay24 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone have any pics of shih tzus with a teddy bear cut or puppy cut. Im sick of taking my shih tzu to groomers and them either shaving them off really short or her commin home a mess.
> 
> ...


My son has a Shih Tzu (See avatar) and he makes quite a good effort at clipping his boy without having a "just sheared" look. He is also growing Alfie's coat quite a bit longer but not for showing, its purely because he likes his dog with a decent/acceptable coat.

We were looking at a site today and I think you might find it useful (and very funny!!). So, try googling Shih Tzu Grooming Styles and see how you get on. Some are definitely NOT recommended by me!! Lucy x


----------



## Cheesywotsit (Aug 21, 2009)

i have just had my 5 month ols shihtzu x maltese groomed ,tbh i went into it blind i didnt have much of a clue about clipping ,razoring, trimming and whatnot . i said i wanted him fluffy still and the said they could give him a ''puppy cut'' with a teddy bear face , he was already goergous before his cut so i was so excited as to how he would look with a ''puppy cut and teddy bear face''. i was so nervous all morning and couldnt wait to see him . when we picked him up he was like this handsome grown up dog ! he looked totally different ! i would of prefered it if his hair was a bit more fluffy ,he dosn't look to bad but i cant wait till it grows back ,maybe next time i should ask for a trim and take in some pictures  i just want my fluffy woof woof back ...


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

oh do you have a pic?


----------



## Foxman (Oct 8, 2009)

MaggieMay24 said:


> fantastic thanks for them there exactly what i wanted.
> 
> What do you ask for or can i give them any specific pet grooming instructions? ie do they sissor cut yours or do they still use shavers and how long is there coat?
> 
> ...


Hey there. Please look at this video clips on how to trim a teddy bear face on a Shih Tzu. Check it out:

YouTube - Shih Tzu Groom Bella (round/teddy bear face)

From now on, you can groom your Shih Tzu and get her face look like a Teddy bear. Cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

i always find the best instruction is a good photo


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

mashabella said:


> i always find the best instruction is a good photo


HA HA NO ITS NOT LOL

When we took mika first to the groomers when he was 3 months old and needed a good haircut we took him to a groomers near our home and we showed him a pic we found of a toy poodle on facebook.

um lets just say mika looked terrible! We found another groomer who did exactly what we wanted...until his last grooming session she must've forgotten how we liked our boy oh well.....


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> HA HA NO ITS NOT LOL
> 
> When we took mika first to the groomers when he was 3 months old and needed a good haircut we took him to a groomers near our home and we showed him a pic we found of a toy poodle on facebook.
> 
> um lets just say mika looked terrible! We found another groomer who did exactly what we wanted...until his last grooming session she must've forgotten how we liked our boy oh well.....


yea i understand that sometimes doesn't work because if they can't do it seeing the photo then they definitely can't do it if you try to describe to them..so if that happens, i will just go somewhere else.
but if they are able to do as instructed.. they should be able to copy the picture to a good extent


----------

